
Bandcamp is waiving fees today in support of artists - makaroni1
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/01/bandcamp-is-waiving-fees-today-in-support-of-artists/
======
AegirLeet
I'm really glad Bandcamp exists as a place where I can buy high-quality, DRM-
free music, with a reasonable revenue share and no-bullshit experience. This
makes me like them even more!

If something isn't on Bandcamp these days, I often don't even bother messing
around with the alternatives and just pirate it.

~~~
2OEH8eoCRo0
There is also HD Tracks

[https://www.hdtracks.com/](https://www.hdtracks.com/)

~~~
Mr_Sweater
And Bleep

[https://bleep.com/](https://bleep.com/)

~~~
deng
Bleep still does this thing where they skip to the next track after a minute
of preview. This was and still is the real great thing about Bandcamp: They
treat you like an adult and let you preview in OK quality for as long and
often as you like. And if people only listen to previews and never buy - fine,
those people would never buy anyway, whether the preview is skipped after a
minute or not.

------
imrehg
"Today" was 1st May, so it is gone now (until next time I guess, it was the
second such promotion since the lockdowns). But yeah, been buying some music,
especially releases from my favorites, who seem to have concerts cancelled.
The frontpage of Bandcamp was crazy, the feed of items people bought went much
faster than usual. I think a lot of people participated.

~~~
jlarcombe
Yes they're doing it again June 1st and July 1st. Sold over $4.3m with ten
hours to go.. pretty amazing.

~~~
xook
They're doing it again on the first Fridays: July 3rd and June 5th.

~~~
jlarcombe
Ah sorry, of course you're right!

------
grmnygrmny2
This was yesterday, but we’re doing it again on June 5th and July 3rd (first
Fridays of the next two months).

------
fractalf
Great stuff from the best music platform out there, hands down. You get mp3,
flac, cd, vinyl, merch and no bullshit attached. Best deals for artists also.
This is the only place I buy music these days :)

------
magicalhippo
From the source: [https://daily.bandcamp.com/features/bandcamp-
covid-19-fundra...](https://daily.bandcamp.com/features/bandcamp-
covid-19-fundraiser)

"But the pandemic and its impact on the music community aren’t over, so today,
as well as on June 5, and July 3 (the first Friday of each month), we’re
waiving our revenue share for all sales on Bandcamp, from midnight to midnight
PDT on each day."

You'll have to wait for next month but do consider it!

------
philips
I still listen to most of my music in Spotify. But I will buy the album on
Bandcamp to give the artist of albums in heavy rotation fair compensation.

It is great Bandcamp has flac, et . But I don't enjoy going back to the days
of managing media on a filesystem and syncing between devices.

~~~
KozmoNau7
Conversely, I tried Spotify for a while, and I won't go back to a catalogue
that I have no control over, with curation that is spotty at best and non-
existent at worst, and where albums can just disappear for nebulous licensing
reasons.

I have a catalogue of music that belongs to me, which I can sort and curate
and manage exactly to my whims and desires. It's a matter of quality over
quantity.

~~~
the_other
I don’t understand why this got voted down. The parent echos my feelings on
the matter well.

Streaming is convenient for some use cases, and dreadful for others. e.g.
DJing.

Even Spotify fails in some of its aims: I can no longer share to, or follow
now new friends IN Spotify, because I joined pre-facebook accounts and I don’t
use facebook. I have to share from it via IM/email, which is exactly like if
the music was on webpages/ftp/etc. So just as I have no control over the
catalog, I also have no control over sharing/following friends. It is however
brilliant for discovery (within the admittedly huge catalog).

~~~
imbnwa
From the amount of late 90s early 00s indie rap of my teens I've found there
that has never been available on Spotify, Apple Music may have the bigger
catalog.

~~~
the_other
I’ll accept your analysis.

I found Apple Music worse than Spotify: the catalog _changes_ more often, so
you can’t guarantee music you tried to “keep” (with likes or downloading) will
stay where you left it. Apple will delete music from your device (or otherwise
lock you out of it), if you move to a geographic region they don’t have a
licence agreement covering that music in that place. It’s also got terrible UX
for those times when you want music but don’t know what you want. It’s
playlists are rubbish and the way it promotes them gets in the way of real
discovery.

------
ChrisAntaki
Gentle Return released his new album on May 1st, so the timing was perfect.
I've heard from musician buddies that even with the normal fees, Bandcamp
gives them a much larger cut of song/album sales than iTunes, and apparently
streaming revenues from Spotify, Apple Music, etc are a joke.

------
INTPenis
And Globular just released a new chill psytrance album on bandcamp.

------
photon-torpedo
Ah, that's why their website was so slow yesterday.

------
mlang23
Site is currently unavailable. Either they cant handle the load resulting from
this, or they are being DDoSed... :-(

